# Ruby Red with Dwarf Mbuna?



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm wondering if I could get away with a couple Ruby Red Peakcocks in my 55gal of dwarf Mbuna. I've got Saulosi, Red Zebras and Snow White Socolofi in there now.

I'm thinking that mixing the Ruby Red in there would be a mistake, but wanted to check with y'all first.

Cheers


----------

